# Universal Semi-Pneumatic Single Tube Tires - How Rideable Are They?



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Gang,
I'm considering purchasing these 28"x1-1/2" Universal semi-pneumatic single tube tires for the Crescent #18 ladies chainless with wooden rims that I posted earlier in this topic. Have any of you tried riding on these tires? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Vintage-Bicycle-Tire-28x1-1-2-Cinnamon-red-/380357958385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588f19daf1
This bike will be ridden in several parades a year. Any help you can offer is much appreciated. I'm still learning the ropes with antique bikes and can use a lot of advice!


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 13, 2015)

I really would not call them semi pneumatic the really are filled with what feels like lead when you ride them, no instead contact Robert Dean at a50crosleytrk@aol.com  he makes air filled tires in that size in red black and white in 2 tread patterns  I put almost 40 miles so far on a pair that I stretched to 30 inch rims


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 13, 2015)

Those are more or less display tires.  I had a friend that rode on them a bit and the split right down the middle.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a set i was going to sell just as display tires.  They ride really hard. If you actually want to ride single tubes use Deans tires or look up the new tires like vittoria or tufo tires.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't understand why the seller describes the tires in everyway but avoids saying they are solid rubber.
What does "semi-pneumatic" mean anyway, sounds like non-pneumatic to me.
Universal did make inflatable tires (I have had a pair) and I think into the 1980's.
I think they'd be okay for slow parade riding...just not comfortable nor would I be comfortable traveling a distance or velocity.
Chris


----------



## squeedals (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a pair on my 1893 Royal and would never ride on them..........display only. 


Don


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 14, 2015)

Well hells bells! I guess it's gonna be Robert Dean for sure then. Has anyone found a good way to tone down the brightness of the red tires? Maybe brown shoe polish?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2015)

Soak them in black tea...


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 14, 2015)

I saw that suggested on another forum, but I don't see how something that floats in water  could  absorb the tea. Has anyone actually tried it? I am thinking it will need to be a shoe or saddle dye.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2015)

Very few TOC bikes came with red tires. White yes, black maybe, grey yup, red....probably purchased at a later date. White with red/blue treads were used, but all red were limited to just a few MFG's. Non-Skid had them I believe.


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 14, 2015)

I realize I'm going to be sacrificing some historical accuracy no matter which way I go. I read one article on tires in general and according to this:
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2011/07/making-tires-black-instead-of-the-natural-white-color-of-rubber-produces-a-much-stronger-and-longer-lasting-tire/
if the above article is right, the natural color of rubber was white and that carbon black was added later, in the 1900s. (Let me know if the research in the above article is flawed or does not apply to bike tires). Anyway, the other factor is that I put white tires on my 1918 F.H. Scott and since another lady will likely ride this bike in parades, I want to give them distinctly different looks. I really don't want to do a black on black, since these are primarily parade bikes a little flashiness is a good thing.The Scott bike just looked like it would look great with white tires and I think it does. Something about the chainless seems to say red tires to me, so I think I'm going to go that route for now. I emailed Robert Dean and will go with his tires. I also asked him to throw any some pieces of red scrap that I can experiment on to try to tone down the color. Riding in the dirt should help dull it too. If I get some red scrap I'll try a few different things on it and will post pix of the results.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a set of new RD ribbed white tires for sale.
Are you in the Bay Area?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2015)

talesofthesevenseas said:


> I realize I'm going to be sacrificing some historical accuracy no matter which way I go. I read one article on tires in general and according to this:
> http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2011/07/making-tires-black-instead-of-the-natural-white-color-of-rubber-produces-a-much-stronger-and-longer-lasting-tire/
> if the above article is right, the natural color of rubber was white and that carbon black was added later, in the 1900s. (Let me know if the research in the above article is flawed or does not apply to bike tires). Anyway, the other factor is that I put white tires on my 1918 F.H. Scott and since another lady will likely ride this bike in parades, I want to give them distinctly different looks. I really don't want to do a black on black, since these are primarily parade bikes a little flashiness is a good thing.The Scott bike just looked like it would look great with white tires and I think it does. Something about the chainless seems to say red tires to me, so I think I'm going to go that route for now. I emailed Robert Dean and will go with his tires. I also asked him to throw any some pieces of red scrap that I can experiment on to try to tone down the color. Riding in the dirt should help dull it too. If I get some red scrap I'll try a few different things on it and will post pix of the results.




kool idea on the color experiments. Thanks. Even nos toc tires can disintigrate under weight.


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Giovanni,
Yes, I'll send you a message.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 14, 2015)

i dont know what folks consider toc but myself i use the toc to describe the 1890s-very early 1900s like nothing past 1910.......i have yet to see period pictures with anything but natural rubber mounted...........something that always bugs me is seeing black tires on any toc (my toc anyway).......they look horrible


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2015)

thehugheseum said:


> i dont know what folks consider toc but myself i use the toc to describe the 1890s-very early 1900s like nothing past 1910.......i have yet to see period pictures with anything but natural rubber mounted...........something that always bugs me is seeing black tires on any toc (my toc anyway).......they look horrible




good point.... let's see.... 1896-7 US had grey, 1896 Napoleon had grey, 1892 Columbia had grey/Natural, 1905 chicago made had White/blue tread, 1897-8 Elgin Acme King had tan/grey, 1897-8 Columbia had black tho- was all og. So yea, mostly natural/lt Grey stuff.


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm going to have to be a total rookie here and ask- T.O.C. stands for...?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2015)

Turn Of the Century


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 14, 2015)

Ahhh! So noted, thanks! :-D


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 14, 2015)

are there pictures of any factory bikes in the era with anything other than grey/natural? i didnt think we got carbon until something like 04 but even well into the teens i never see anything with black tires........i think folks just swap tires alot of times to the 30s chaintreads


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2015)

thehugheseum said:


> are there pictures of any factory bikes in the era with anything other than grey/natural? i didnt think we got carbon until something like 04 but even well into the teens i never see anything with black tires........i think folks just swap tires alot of times to the 30s chaintreads




Is "Carbon Black" the same as Graphite? I read that Graphite was used to make the white tire rubber wear much longer. Graphite was needed for the growing war effort ere-go red tire rubber was the next best thing.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2015)

Titanium dioxide is used in manufacturing white tires. It makes them very white and colorfast....


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 14, 2015)

So.....are button treads out? I wanted to go Universal, because of the tread type. Are there real repos button treads out there?... single tube style???


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2015)

RD tires are the way....


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 14, 2015)

this is a solid question. (haha no pun intended)



Goldenindian said:


> So.....are button treads out? I wanted to go Universal, because of the tread type. Are there real repos button treads out there?... single tube style???


----------



## pelletman (Aug 9, 2015)

thehugheseum said:


> i dont know what folks consider toc but myself i use the toc to describe the 1890s-very early 1900s like nothing past 1910.......i have yet to see period pictures with anything but natural rubber mounted...........something that always bugs me is seeing black tires on any toc (my toc anyway).......they look horrible




Lots of the TOC bikes had black tires.  I see gray on a few.


----------

